

The Internet Makes You Think You’re Smarter Than You Are - oska
https://hbr.org/2015/07/the-internet-makes-you-think-youre-smarter-than-you-are

======
drallison
The research can be found at
[http://www.apa.org/pubs/journals/releases/xge-0000070.pdf](http://www.apa.org/pubs/journals/releases/xge-0000070.pdf)
and may or may not be thought to support the cited interview.

The authors see the Internet as a transactive memory proxy for a human partner
and then worry about what happens if the Internet is not available. Their
results suggest that the use of Internet searches, not just access to the
Internet, inflates participants’ sense of personal knowledge.

